# McGrady to miss 3 ****ing weeks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Jon,
> 
> Any word as to when Dr. Andrews' conclusions would be coming out after visiting with McGrady? Are there tests that will take a while to come back?
> 
> ...


From Feigen's blog, in the Comments section.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: McGrady out another week*



> *McGrady to miss at least another week; Barry out, too*
> 
> Rockets star Tracy McGrady is expected to be out at least a week and his playing time will be restricted when he returns while he struggles with soreness in his left knee stemming from offseason surgery.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2008/news/12/01/120108tmacupdate.ap/index.html?rss=true


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: McGrady out another week*

The 790 guys were saying this morning that Dr. Andrew's thinks Tracy should try to play his way through the injury. The 790 guys were essentially eluding to the fact that this sounds more mental than physical. No one can argue the fact that when TMac is on he is on but, he is very weak minded.

Can someone please let me know when I can create the "Trade TMac Now Thread!"? I know 2010 is a few years away but, we will not be in the Lebron James of DWade sweepstakes. We need to get something for TMac now while there is still value.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: McGrady out another week*

I'm not surprised. This guy only plays like 60 or 70 something games a year now.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: McGrady out another week*

This is why we got Artest in the first place, He is here so when T-Mac missed games for injuries(or mentaly), We had another player of quality to carry the load.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: McGrady out another week*

Like I said, can I start the "Trade TMac Now!" thread? Can I? Can I? Can I? :whoknows:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: McGrady out another week*

*T-mac will miss 3 weeks*





> *McGrady says he’ll miss 3 weeks with knee injury*
> 
> HOUSTON (AP)—Houston Rockets guard Tracy McGrady says he’ll miss three weeks to rehabilitate his sore left knee.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AoMRyGKAdnX_VoRiapAGBb28vLYF?slug=ap-mcgradyout&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: McGrady out another week*



jdiggidy said:


> Like I said, can I start the "Trade TMac Now!" thread? Can I? Can I? Can I? :whoknows:


Only if we don't get past the first round this year.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

First 2 game then another week and NOW 3 DAYS!!

Other band news in Houston



> WNBA's Comets Disbanding
> 
> Dec 02, 2008 9:49 AM EST
> 
> ...


http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/55773/20081202/wnbas_comets_disbanding/

This should probably get its own thread.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> WNBA's Comets Disbanding


I know this is totally disrepectful but, the Comets haven't been relevant since 2000 when they won their last championship. I was a fan just like everybody else but, this doesn't deserve it's own thread.

Houston's WNBA franchise has run its course and it's time to move on. Goodbye Comets! RIP!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Time to pick up Luther Head.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

who cares? as long as he's healthy for the playoffs, this isn't a problem.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> who cares? as long as he's healthy for the playoffs, this isn't a problem.


But this is a bad sign. Do you think he'll be ready come playoff time??


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

So wait, both the Rockets' doctor and the second opinion said he should play through the pain, yet he still decides to sit out?

This is a problem, as it will affect our seed. We've got seven easy games in a row coming up. With T-Mac we had a decent chance of going 7-0. Now we could easily drop three or four. We have no playmaker without McGrady.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> So wait, both the Rockets' doctor and the second opinion said he should play through the pain, yet he still decides to sit out?
> 
> This is a problem, as it will affect our seed. We've got seven easy games in a row coming up. With T-Mac we had a decent chance of going 7-0. Now we could easily drop three or four. We have no playmaker without McGrady.


I agree the thing about this is that even though we expect him to miss games but still its just so depressing. I REALLY REALLY hope that in the end things work out for us......


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> I know this is totally disrepectful but, the Comets haven't been relevant since 2000 when they won their last championship. I was a fan just like everybody else but, this doesn't deserve it's own thread.
> 
> Houston's WNBA franchise has run its course and it's time to move on. Goodbye Comets! RIP!


<rant>The Rockets haven't won a title since 1995... does that make them irrelevant too. Take off the chauvinistic glasses see it for what it is, a doggone disappointment.

Womens leagues are thriving all over Europe and Asia, but in the US they are slowly dying. You want to know why?

Because guys can't own up to the fact that woman can compete and be just as entertaining on the court. They are too caught up in dunks and showboating.

</rant>


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> <rant>The Rockets haven't won a title since 1995... does that make them irrelevant too. Take off the chauvinistic glasses see it for what it is, a doggone disappointment.
> 
> Womens leagues are thriving all over Europe and Asia, but in the US they are slowly dying. You want to know why?
> 
> ...


The problem many people have with women's sports is that the quality of play just isn't as high. If you're going to devote time to watching a game, wouldn't you want to see competition at its highest level? There are other things that could make you watch a sport, but I think for most people those are secondary considerations.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HayesFan said:


> <rant>The Rockets haven't won a title since 1995... does that make them irrelevant too. Take off the chauvinistic glasses see it for what it is, a doggone disappointment.
> 
> Womens leagues are thriving all over Europe and Asia, but in the US they are slowly dying. You want to know why?
> 
> ...


if the wnba was as entertaining as the nba, they wouldn't be having this problem. clearly it isn't.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

t-mac needs to suck it up and play. the doctors cleared him to play but he's sitting out by his own decision.. maybe t-mac knows best but he's not helping his own image by sitting out. he's easily one of the softest players in the league nowadays.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: McGrady out another week*

Just great. Now we all get a lot more Head for the next 3 weeks. Better now than April though.



jdiggidy said:


> Like I said, can I start the "Trade TMac Now!" thread? Can I? Can I? Can I? :whoknows:


No. Do you realize how much space we'll have in 2010!?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> The problem many people have with women's sports is that the quality of play just isn't as high. If you're going to devote time to watching a game, wouldn't you want to see competition at its highest level? There are other things that could make you watch a sport, but I think for most people those are secondary considerations.


See that's what I am talking about.

High school basketball isn't the highest level of competition either, but it's entertaining.

College basketball isn't the same as the NBA, but it's still entertaining.



rocketeer said:


> if the wnba was as entertaining as the nba, they wouldn't be having this problem. clearly it isn't.


Purists of the sport love watching it no matter who's on the court. Man, woman, child, alien... I don't care. If its five on five with two hoops, or even three on three with just one hoop, and a ball it's entertaining to me.

It's disappointing that people that spend time on a basketball forum feel like yall do.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Not a chauvinist. I will be the first to admit that there are women in the college and professional ranks way better at the game than me. In addition, I absolutely think the women understand and execute the fundementals of the game much better that the men on the whole. Never intended for this to be a man v. woman thing.

While the average blogger will never have the opportunity to speak frankly with a true purist of the game (i.e. John Wooden, Dickie V) I would venture to guess that most of those folks interest in the womens game is relatively low in comparison to the mens game. I am not talking about a purist's respect for the coaches and players in womens bball but, their overall interest in being part of women's bball.

So, back to TMac, DAMN HIM!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> So, back to TMac, DAMN HIM!


Yeah, sorry for derailing the thread.

If he actually comes back from the break will he actually be himself. If so the break now is worth it. I don't want him to play again until he can give full effort.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HayesFan said:


> High school basketball isn't the highest level of competition either, but it's entertaining.
> 
> College basketball isn't the same as the NBA, but it's still entertaining.


there are a few reasons people watch high school basketball. for most schools the fans either go to the school, went to the school, or have a relative on the team. if the team is good, people from the local area will go to the games. if there is a potential pro player on the team, even more will come. and that's about it. in general, people aren't coming solely for the basketball but because they are connected to the team in some way or there is talent that could succeed at the next level(or higher).

and for college, students and alumni are a large portion of their supports and a lot of people watching are just trying to watch and see what players they think will be good for the nba. through in the best postseason in US sports and you've got something a lot of people end up watching.



> Purists of the sport love watching it no matter who's on the court. Man, woman, child, alien... I don't care. If its five on five with two hoops, or even three on three with just one hoop, and a ball it's entertaining to me.
> 
> It's disappointing that people that spend time on a basketball forum feel like yall do.


i hate when people disagree with something and decide to call themselves "purists" to make their argument sound better.

my point is very simple. if the wnba was as entertaining as the nba, they would have a lot more people watching and wouldn't be having the problems it is having.

you can bring up men's high school basketball and men's college basketball but i don't get the point. women play high school and college basketball as well and people don't like watching those as much as they do the men either. at every level people prefer watching men more so i don't see why that would be any different with the wnba.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> i hate when people disagree with something and decide to call themselves "purists" to make their argument sound better.
> 
> my point is very simple. if the wnba was as entertaining as the nba, they would have a lot more people watching and wouldn't be having the problems it is having.
> 
> you can bring up men's high school basketball and men's college basketball but i don't get the point. women play high school and college basketball as well and people don't like watching those as much as they do the men either. at every level people prefer watching men more so i don't see why that would be any different with the wnba.


Okay I'm going to respond even though I felt bad derailing the thread 

Maybe this attitude bothers me so much because I am a female and I played basketball, I've coached basketball and there is pretty much no basketball that is boring or "not as entertaining" to me. I watch everything from grade school girls and boys to the NBA and WNBA. To me it's all entertaining in different ways.

There is nothing more gratifying than seeing a kid make their first basket or learn how to play man defense and actually steal the ball cleanly. I was ecstatic to watch Candace Parker dunk on Sportscenter the first time. I love seeing a player like Chuck take a charge in the decisive moments of a playoff game. I have watched college basketball at least 10 different colleges around my area and just enjoy the he!! out of the sport at every level.

To watch a player of any size gender or level is entertaining to me.

To say that the WNBA isn't "as entertaining" as the NBA is purely subjective. If you like the sport it doesn't matter who is playing or what their level you enjoy it and it's entertaining.

/leaving soapbox now.


Edit - One more thing.. because people perceive the WNBA to be less entertaining, like you do, people don't give it a chance. How many full WNBA games have you watched? Do you know who won the WNBA championship this past year without looking it up?

I am really really sorry for getting this started but it's something that bothers me immensely.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Back to T-Mac...










> *It’s better T-Mac sit now rather than later*
> 
> Forget that three-week timetable for allowing his injured left knee to heal. He’ll be back when he’s back.
> 
> ...





> *Not a good feel*
> 
> Another is that he has looked terrific for a couple of stretches this season. Those stretches coincided with his taking a round of painkilling injections and medication.
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/6146163.html


----------

